# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Syndactylie / tenen aan elkaar gegroeid

## mamaleen

Hoi allemaal,

Mijn dochtertje van 1,5 jaar heeft bij haar beiden voetjes haar teentjes aan elkaar gegroeid. Toen ze dat constateerde bij haar geboorte was ik er behoorlijk van geschrokken, vooral omdat het onderdeel van een syndroom (syndroom van down) kan zijn. Nu heeft ze geen syndroom van down maar heeft ze wel een hele moeilijk start gemaakt. Ze is gehaald met een groeiachterstand (ik rook niet) ze at heel moeilijk, sliep heel moeilijk en nu ze begint met lopen lijkt het ook alsof ze toch meer moeite heeft haar evenwicht te bewaren dan andere kindjes. Kortom, ik maak me zorgen. Kennen jullie mensen die dit hebben? En hebben zij meite gekregen met lopen? En kan het ooit achteraf toch nog onderdeel van een syndroom zijn?

Hopelijk zijn er mensen die mijn vragen kunnen beantwoorden.

----------


## christel1

Mamaleen kan je me nog wat meer info sturen over je kindje ? Ben eens gaan googelen op dit syndroom maar wil je niet onnodig ongerust maken, mag ook in een pb'tje hoor als je het niet graag op het forum zet, alle begrip hiervoor of via mijn skynet adres... [email protected] (misschien kan je er ook een foto aankleven van je dochtertje) 
Met vriendelijke groeten 
Christel1

----------


## Flogiston

In hoeverre het maatgevend is weet ik niet, want het zijn slechts twee gevallen.

Ik ken een meisje met gedeeltelijke syndactylie. Zij is bovengemiddeld intelligent, kan normaal lopen, en is gemiddeld goed in sport en beweging.

Daarnaast ken ik een volwassen man met syndactylie. Hij is normaal intelligent en normaal sportief, en heeft geen problemen.

In beide gevallen gaat het om syndactylie van de tweede en derde teen (geteld vanaf de grote teen).

----------


## roland1

je maakt je onnodig zorgen of ze moeite zal krijgen met lopen. ik ben geboren met aan mijn linker voet de 2e en 3e tenen helemaal aan elkaar vast ik heb daar met lopen nooit problemen me gehad. mijn linker voet voelt en loopt het zelfde als mijn rechter voet waar mijn tenen wel los van elkaar zijn. wel heb ik me als kind altijd geschaamd daar voor. vond het niet prettig om op blote voeten te lopen zo dat mensen het konden zien. nu ben ik 45 en maak ik me er geen zorgen meer om maar toch zal ik nooit slippers of sandalen aan trekken. ik raad je aan om nu ze nog jong is haar zoveel mogelijk op blote voeten en open schoenen te laten lopen. als ze wat ouder word en je merkt dat ze liever sokken en dichte schoenen aan heeft dan weet je dat ze zich er toch voor gaat schamen. probeer dat te voorkomen. groetjes Roland

----------

